# A problem with DTG printer: ink is NOT reaching a head. Help?



## sometee (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello there, I'm really new into both this community and T-shirt business, yet I have a problem with my Epson SC-P600, remade into DTG printer. 
Two weeks ago it was printing perfectly and there were finally no problems, but after two weeks of standing without work (let's call it 'off printing holiday') printer started not to print. I mean, head is moving and everything seems fine except the fact there's no ink getting on to shirt. Nothing at all. It gets out as white as it was before. I personally think there should be a problem with ink's drying up (I guess so but I'm not sure)... 
I already tried cleaning head like 30 times so far, tried changing ink, tried to put some cleaning solution onto those two funny ink collecting sponges (not sure how to call that...). At this moment I already have no idea what to do else because nothing seems to help... Maybe anyone know what could be the real problem and what should I do?


----------



## Chris Simpson (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi there

New to DTG myself, could it be that the head is blocked? When I went on holiday I flushed mine and put cleaning solution through it and left the solution in (I have a K3 Kiosk), that is what is recommended on that machine.

Chris


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Your head is most likely plugged. This info applies to an Epson R30000 DIY machine but should be similar. Your problems probably start at the point where the ink lines attach to the metal plate on the head. The passages in the plate direct the ink to the dampeners. Passages are very small and the ink will coagulate in them if left dormant. The head dampeners have a very small passage( 0.035 in.) for ink passage as well as two very fine mesh screens in each ink route. They, also, congeal with no use. The head is most likely plugged from inactivity.

If you are mechanically inclined you can fix all except the head. You could remove it, and alternate between reverse flush and waterfall, both with extremely low pressure. Probably too late. Most likely you will need to purchase new head dampeners and a head. If the assembly is similar to ours, there is a small motor atop the head. It drives what looks like ice tongs at one end. Those tongs press and release against a special shaped dampener. It feeds white ink and is notorious for plugging as it doesn't seem to always call for flow. Do not know where to purchase a replacement for it.

Do more research, it is an on going education with these machines. Not the turn-key operation the sales persons like to present. Remember do not leave it dormant without flushing the ink out and learn to wet-cap the head for short term idleness.


----------



## sometee (Aug 26, 2017)

AnACustomPrints said:


> Your head is most likely plugged. This info applies to an Epson R30000 DIY machine but should be similar. Your problems probably start at the point where the ink lines attach to the metal plate on the head. The passages in the plate direct the ink to the dampeners. Passages are very small and the ink will coagulate in them if left dormant. The head dampeners have a very small passage( 0.035 in.) for ink passage as well as two very fine mesh screens in each ink route. They, also, congeal with no use. The head is most likely plugged from inactivity.
> 
> If you are mechanically inclined you can fix all except the head. You could remove it, and alternate between reverse flush and waterfall, both with extremely low pressure. Probably too late. Most likely you will need to purchase new head dampeners and a head. If the assembly is similar to ours, there is a small motor atop the head. It drives what looks like ice tongs at one end. Those tongs press and release against a special shaped dampener. It feeds white ink and is notorious for plugging as it doesn't seem to always call for flow. Do not know where to purchase a replacement for it.
> 
> Do more research, it is an on going education with these machines. Not the turn-key operation the sales persons like to present. Remember do not leave it dormant without flushing the ink out and learn to wet-cap the head for short term idleness.


Hm, maybe you've ever tried ultrasonic machine for cleaning dried printer's head? Would it be helpfull in this case?


----------

